

Ask HN: Has anyone ever made money selling a font? - armenarmen

I had a novel idea for one and was hoping someone would have some tips!
======
lutusp
Microsoft has/had a font that was offered to support their Office apps named
"Arial Unicode MS", that was sold, not given away:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arial_Unicode_MS>

But in the present circumstances, it would be difficult to protect a font
against casual copying, not because of larcenous intent, but simply because
fonts are no longer thought of as private property. It's a perception problem.

